# Dell Inspiron DataSafe Restore Factory Settings



## Surf3rDud3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey everyone I got a problem here. My girlfriend's Laptop took a crap the other day. When i power it up it takes me to the Startup Repair Screen and can not repair itself. Now I'm in the Restore Factory Settings with DataSafe from Dell. She has personal files she'd like to save from the laptop and I thought that the process would do the trick and save the files and fix the PC but come to find out the Progress has been stuck on 1%! I'm afraid to turn it off for i don't want to damage the laptop anymore nor do i want to lose all the files on the PC.

Any help?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you started the Ractory Restore? If yes how long as it been going?

What process is stuck at 1%?

Do you have the Windows 7 CD that came with the computer?


----------



## Surf3rDud3 (Feb 13, 2012)

1. I started it about 2 hours ago.

2. Its restoring my computer to factory settings. It says it has finished formatting my partition and it is now Reinstalling my selected system backup. (which is factory settings. i think)

3. And do not have my Windows 7 Cd that came with it but i do have a Windows 7 Pro CD with key from my desktop...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Since you set the computer to restore I suggest you leave it untill its done. All your going to do by canceling it is ruin the computer.

If it is truely factory restore all files will be lost. Just like the 3 warning messages said...


----------



## Surf3rDud3 (Feb 13, 2012)

But does it usually take this long?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes. It can take a while. Your resetting the whole hard drive.


----------



## Surf3rDud3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok well thanks Ill leave it on over night. I'll post back if i have any issues or conclusions.


----------



## Surf3rDud3 (Feb 13, 2012)

It has been on all night and this morning it is still on 1%.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

On another computer download the ISO image for *Seatools *for DOS and burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn* also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the short and long tests on the HDD if either fails then the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------



## NiranjanatDell (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello Surf3rDud3,

I am from Dell Social Media and Community. 
In addition to the replies, I would like you to click on the link below to verify if you had followed the steps mentioned and selected the correct option. If not, you can follow the steps and perform a complete PC restore.

Windows 7 PC Restore | Dell

If you had selected the correct option, it could be a possible hardware failure.
Run a basic hardware test on your system. Follow the link below for the steps.

Pre-Boot System Assessment (PSA) Diagnostics and Error Codes For Dell Computers | Dell

If you receive an error during Diagnostics, look below the steps for the associating error code. 

Let me know if this was helpful or if you need any further support.

Dell-Niranjan


----------

